# Connor Breware update?



## jc64 (30/10/14)

I bought a few items from here and was really happy, but it seems to have bit the dust, at least to me. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## wereprawn (30/10/14)

??? http://connorbreware.com/


----------



## DU99 (30/10/14)

webpage is a bit outdated (easter sale)


----------



## jc64 (30/10/14)

wereprawn said:


> ??? http://connorbreware.com/


Sale now on???


----------



## wereprawn (30/10/14)

HaHa.. Yep. See what you mean.


----------



## jc64 (30/10/14)

Just putting it out there if anyone has any info as the FB page is not updated either. I was really happy with everything I got from the site, just wondering if something went wrong.


----------



## rude (30/10/14)

Just gave them a go 5 kegs fingers crossed they are allright


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/10/14)

I bought some kegs off them as they recently got in a huge shipment (400+) cornys. Took a month to get them on the courier and a few stuff ups / broken promises along the way which was frustrating but Ciaron seems like a nice guy with good intentions. They are on their way now and he through in some extras due to the delays and picked the nicest kegs of the batch. Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## jc64 (2/11/14)

Let me know how it goes, don't mind supporting them if all is good still.


----------



## kevo (2/11/14)

I think there has been a (fairly) recent addition to the family - has the potential to cause all sorts of upheaval, especially when you're running a business I would expect!


----------



## rude (6/11/14)

Still waiting here 5 kegs ordered good to see you're kegs are comming DJ
Has he got a contact number


----------



## tavas (6/11/14)

You can try on West Aussie Brew Crew forum. he frequents there a bit, and yes he's had a recent addition to the family.

http://westaussiebrewcrew.com/forum/index.php
Goes by the handle "Hopwrecked"


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/14)

Wont find any other retailers on that forum , he bans them, me included :angry:


----------



## benno1973 (6/11/14)

Connor is still going. Still great service and good prices, but new addition to the family as well as moving house probably means that updating the website gets a lower priority.



Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Wont find any other retailers on that forum , he bans them, me included :angry:


Huh? I saw posts from you earlier in the year - did you get banned in the meantime? Have you been naughty Nev? B)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/14)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Connor is still going. Still great service and good prices, but new addition to the family as well as moving house probably means that updating the website gets a lower priority.
> 
> 
> Huh? I saw posts from you earlier in the year - did you get banned in the meantime? Have you been naughty Nev? B)


I got banned as a retailer as he didnt want the competition on the WA forum, nothing to do with being naughty 
i offered to sponsor the site as well and that got the knock back too by connorbreware.
I signed on as Online brewing Supplies , they even changed that without even asking me , I wasn't allowed to mention any products or any mention of being a retailer.
I had the support from other members but that made no difference, I decided to leave him to it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/11/14)

what a dog


----------



## rude (8/11/14)

Just got an e-mail from Conner Breware all good kegs on the way with seals thrown in
Nice dog


----------



## jc64 (10/11/14)

Ok thanks for the updates. Cheers


----------



## rude (13/11/14)

Recieved my kegs with extra seals & yeast thrown in
Ciaron was great to deal with he has a load of second kegs & at a good price too
Will do buisness with him again no probs


----------



## jc64 (14/11/14)

Good to hear, thanks for posting the update. He should make a quick post on FB or something on the site if he can.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/12/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I bought some kegs off them as they recently got in a huge shipment (400+) cornys. Took a month to get them on the courier and a few stuff ups / broken promises along the way which was frustrating but Ciaron seems like a nice guy with good intentions. They are on their way now and he through in some extras due to the delays and picked the nicest kegs of the batch. Can't wait to get them!!





jc64 said:


> Let me know how it goes, don't mind supporting them if all is good still.





rude said:


> Just got an e-mail from Conner Breware all good kegs on the way with seals thrown in
> Nice dog



The kegs I got were not in the greatest condition, expected given the shortage. I was promised the best of the bunch due to the delays so I'd hate to see what the rest are like.

Most seem OK, haven't finished soaking/cleaning, but one in particular I'm not comfortable using, there's a repair weld inside which is super dodge, would harbor heaps of nasties for sure....

Have emailed twice over the past week and am still awaiting a reply. Will probably call tomorrow to see what can be done.


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/12/14)

His site says he is on leave till the 9th.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/12/14)

That's okay though. He threw in some extras so it doesn't matter.


----------



## rude (3/12/14)

Not good DJ once he sees that Im sure he will replace
I ordered 5 got 4 once I told him he delivered next day by courier with apologies
I spose its a bit of mucking around compared to Lhbs but I saved $25 a keg which gives me a bit of cash to then spend at Lhbs


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> That's okay though. He threw in some extras so it doesn't matter.


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/12/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


No. You never get what you pay for. 


...Yes. Extremely.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/14)

Dae Tripper said:


> His site says he is on leave till the 9th.


Thanks I didnt check there. I emailed the day after his first day on leave, just my luck. Will sit tight and see what he proposes next week and update here. Will hopefully have cleaned/fully checked out the remaining kegs as well!


----------



## jc64 (3/12/14)

That keg looks surprisingly shit, even for second hand!


----------



## tavas (3/12/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> The kegs I got were not in the greatest condition, expected given the shortage. I was promised the best of the bunch due to the delays so I'd hate to see what the rest are like.
> 
> Most seem OK, haven't finished soaking/cleaning, but one in particular I'm not comfortable using, *there's a repair weld inside which is super dodge, would harbor heaps of nasties for sure*....
> 
> Have emailed twice over the past week and am still awaiting a reply. Will probably call tomorrow to see what can be done.


What would a weld like that do to the pressure rating? Has it been checked? 

If that was one the best he had, I'd hate to see the others still for sale.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/14)

Yeah, giving benefit of the doubt they may not have inspected insides of any. One of them the rubber bottom has been squashed like the whole keg was crushed, it stands straight though and only minor cents on bottom of kegs curve, shouldn't be an issue). Another 3 have similar brown staining (hope it's not rust) on the inside as that one in photo, currently soaking in PBW although the first soak didn't get rid of it might require some elbow grease as well :S


----------



## BadSeed (4/12/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I got banned as a retailer as he didnt want the competition on the WA forum, nothing to do with being naughty
> i offered to sponsor the site as well and that got the knock back too by connorbreware.
> I signed on as Online brewing Supplies , they even changed that without even asking me , I wasn't allowed to mention any products or any mention of being a retailer.
> I had the support from other members but that made no difference, I decided to leave him to it.


Sounds like some pretty shabby treatment.

I really dislike people who operate like that.


----------



## timmyf (4/12/14)

I just had 2 kegs I bought off him delivered yesterday. Was pleasantly surprised by their condition, probably the best 2nd hand kegs I've got. 

No affiliation, etc, etc...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/12/14)

I mustn't have actually got the 6 best as promised then :-(


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/2/15)

Update from my side, it's been almost 5 months and still no satisfactory outcome.

I'm getting a new excuse every time that I speak with him, legitimate or not, it's a disaster now.

Bought 6 kegs in October last year and it's now mid-February. The latest is that Fastway collected the replacement keg, he didn't write down the consignment so I can't track myself (this happened the first shipment also).

Final straw. If no answer/commitment tomorrow I'll be detailing the experience in full and taking up with CA, been far too patient and wasted too much time on this one.


----------



## elcarter (12/2/15)

Seems a bit odd,

I use fastway and I think the booklet you pre pay for has a duplicate ticket with the respective number that stays with the book. 

Like 2 tickets. One goes on the parcel the other stays with your book.

Might be using the online ticket / print method but surely that would have an electronic receipt.

Edit; 

Confirmed there's a sticker with the tracking number that stays with the book and the numbers are sequential. Unless it was the last one and then discarded the book. Could happen


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/2/15)

Doubt I've had two shipmemts being the last ticket in the book. Sad but I didn't want to assume I was being told curlys...


----------



## elcarter (12/2/15)

I've used him in the past and he was perfect. Sounds like your just awaiting 1 keg to replace a defected one?

Fast way have always delivered my packages, sometimes not the same state they were sent but they got there.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/2/15)

Yep that's what I'm waiting for, it's more the amount of times I've had to call to push things along after being patient and waiting longer than I was told things would take. Brief recap:


- First order got sent to the wrong customer (no tracking number was provided). Waited a couple weeks longer than expected arrival in the beginning too.

- Second attempt at shipping arrived, kegs not as good as promised but 5/6 appear functional (haven't filled all yet but 2 are definitely ok). 1/6 has dodgy internal weld as per above photo, was promised a replacement and seals for the 3 brand new lids I bought that didn't have a seal with them. Took about a month and a bit to get to this point, forgiven due to Xmas etc.

- 4 separate phone calls since returning from Xmas/leave and as of today still no keg and seals. First time he forgot, second time forgot again. Third time he was waiting on info from Fastway about collecting the dodgy keg? Tonight was promised he would chase up today and get back to me as fast way apparently have collected it but no tracking number written down. Haven't heard anything and it's now 6pm in Perth.

- Up to about the 12th phone call, maybe more actually. It seems every time I call there's a new excuse as to why things haven't happened. I know life can be hectic, but running a business is about serving customers and sometimes you need to push to get things done for them, no excuses. That's my main gripe is the effort I have put in to quite frankly get what I'm more than entitled to.

Fingers crossed today was the last phone call, but somehow I'm doubtful.


----------



## tavas (12/2/15)

Sorry to hear you're getting the run around. Certainly not the way to run a business.


----------



## jc64 (12/2/15)

Well that's a bummer. When I initially posted the topic I had a feeling things had soured somewhat. I thought that all the kegs must have been sorted out, it's been long enough surely? I hope fastway have really got that keg on it's way to you DJ, I had forgotten about that shit weld keg you got.


----------



## danestead (13/2/15)

Ive bought there twice for stuff I couldnt get elsewhere in perth and had a pretty ordinary experience. I now avoid it at all costs unless im super desperate.


----------

